# How do you administer research liquids?



## 101st Ranger (Oct 19, 2015)

Id like to know how most of you administer these?

Sublingual?
Just shoot it in your mouth and swallow?
Other method I don't know about lol

I've been thinking about this lately and wondering if certain AIs I have been taking have a lower efficacy due to not holding them in my mouth or under my tongue. 

If a solution exists to get better absorption, by all means share your thoughts, theories, or findings.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Orally,  just like they are in their clinical applications.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 20, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Orally,  just like they are in their clinical applications.




So rectally is obviously wrong


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> So rectally is obviously wrong



Wouldn't it actually absorb quicker and better that way?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Wouldn't it actually absorb quicker and better that way?




You're probably right everything else does. I was just being a smart ass


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> So rectally is obviously wrong


Lol,  if you sphincter can bench more than you, you might want to quit with the dbol suppositories


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

I know orally...was more interested in if you guys hold them under your tongue for a period of time, etc?

Read recently MK677 is best administered this way. Was curious if the other liquids would be better absorbed doing true same.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 20, 2015)

Obviously,  most compounds will absorb faster and some have increased bioavailability due to the pass of the digestive system.  For consistency sake,  I would administer ai's, serms, clen, t3 orally.  For things like mk, oral steroids, even viagra/cialis, you could do sublingual but I would start lower to assess your tolerances.  Steroids I use the same dose as normal but do half doses of viagra and it seems to work just fine.  



101st Ranger said:


> I know orally...was more interested in if you guys hold them under your tongue for a period of time, etc?
> 
> Read recently MK677 is best administered this way. Was curious if the other liquids would be better absorbed doing true same.


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 20, 2015)

I put in my mouth and hold it there for a while, swallow.  Have some water ready or juice.   

Ok this comment sounds F-off....
Ranger101  the " squirt in mouth and swallow?"  

LMAO ............can you guys hear me out there?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> I put in my mouth and hold it there for a while, swallow.  Have some water ready or juice.
> 
> Ok this comment sounds F-off....
> Ranger101  the " squirt in mouth and swallow?"
> ...


Clearly wasn't thinking about my choice of words too careful on this one LMAO:banghead:


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 20, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> I put in my mouth and hold it there for a while, swallow.  Have some water ready or juice.
> 
> Ok this comment sounds F-off....
> Ranger101  the " squirt in mouth and swallow?"
> ...


BUT... "I put in my mouth and hold it there for a while, swallow."
isn't sounding much better though brother lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 20, 2015)




----------

